# Not using Waterlox again



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I really love the look of my cherry stairs darkened with Potassium Dichromate and finished with Waterlox. Fantastic. The problem with Waterlox is the fumes. They are really bad. I'm doing two flights of cherry stairs, the first flight is done and looks great (to me). Photo. But the fumes… I got a migraine every time I used it. Not from applying it (I used a proper mask) but as it was curing. I had doors and windows open, drafted with big fans and the door of the bedroom and our offices closed, sealed and vented to the other side of the house. I've got the best wife in the world, never complains about anything (with me that's a great feat) even she complained bitterly for three days! It's great stuff but really only should be used, in my opinion in a vacant house or a piece of furniture that can be left to cure outside somewhere.
So, what to use in its place? What I want to do is screw and plug to hold everyone down. Practically that means finish in place. I've never used a water based product for a tough top coat, but I'm wondering if any of you have used and are satisfied with a water based Polly, or acrylic? Something to withstand the wear and tear of s set of wooden steps? I would also like to hear about ant tips for applying


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

For a waterborne finish, I've used and like a lot crystalac polyoxide. It's a hard use bar and floor finish. Easy to apply, quick to dry and virtually no odor. I usually use crystalac super premium but got sent a can of the polyoxide instead, so they told me to use it up. I did and it's now one of my favorites.

For application, it's not really picky.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Nightwalker. I'll buy a quart and do some test pieces


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind, the waterbornes don't do much for the grain of the wood. I'm not sure if the dye solution you use before the clear coat does, so like you said, test it out.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. Do you know if you can apply water based finishes over an oil? Seems counter intuitive but that would certainly make the grain and figure pop.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Ken - Sure, you can do that. Just make sure the oil is cures and the surface is clean. If there is a doubt, then bridge to the water-borne finish with a sealer coat of de-waxed shellac.

BTW, the term "water-based" is a misnomer. Water is merely a carrier in these finishes and evaporates off very quickly, allowing the resin and true solvent (glycol ether) to polymerize and cure. Thus, the varnish becomes "borne" out of the water (once it evaporates). So, when you think of it, the water in these fishes is GONE very quickly, leaving nothing to be incompatible with.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Consider Bona Mega floor finish - no odor, dries fast, bullet proof. And it'll highlight the grain as well as any oil.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Use the same thing for consistency in appearance, having two different looks even if only slight will be noticeable to you and probably bug you, just wait till a thurs and take the missus out for a nice 3 day weekend.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Good input. Thank you. The two flights of stairs aren't seen from the same angle and the upper and lower floors are two different cherry woods (Brazilian and American). So I'm not too concerned with the two flights matching exactly. But (due to Derosa input) I will definitely try both suggestions and see if the difference bothers me. Isn't this a great site?


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Good input. Thank you. The two flights of stairs aren't seen from the same angle and the upper and lower floors are two different cherry woods (Brazilian and American). So I'm not too concerned with the two flights matching exactly. But (due to Derosa input) I will definitely try both suggestions and see if the difference bothers me. Isn't this a great site?


----------



## Dollyb (Oct 21, 2012)

Target coatings.com Look for their floor finish. Will show off the grain, unlike most water based finishes


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Dollyb. I'll check it out


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm testing Poly-Ox Polyurethane with a Gramacy brush over potassium dichromate on cherry stairs. Wow it looks great, no smell and the Gramacy brush is fantastic. Three or more coats to go on the test pieces. I'm confident it will look great.


----------

